# KONTAKT : Purge/Reload samples using Midi Messages?



## MoeWalsaad (Jul 28, 2019)

Hello,

I wonder if there is a way in Kontakt where I can set a (midi CC/ or a MACRO, or a script) that can Purge samples, update sample pool, and reload samples.

My goal is to optimize resource whenever I need by loading/unloading the samples needed very quickly.

Any tips/suggestions around this topic are welcome.

Thanks in advance


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 31, 2019)

It would require direct editing of the script of each instrument (to account for which mic positions, articulations, etc. are supposed to be )... not really feasible.

Or, if you're talking about MIDI control of this Kontakt functionality:






That is not possible, period.


----------



## MoeWalsaad (Jul 31, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> That is not possible, period.




Unfortunately I see,


I wonder, is there is a way to Purge/Update/Reload all samples from all Kontakt instances instead of going to each of them one by one to do that?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 31, 2019)

Not possible either.


----------

